# April '05 Challenge Photos - Reflection Photos



## TwistMyArm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who submitted this month. All 36 photos can be viewed by clicking on the following the link: Reflection  Photos!

Thanks to our generous sponsor this month's winner will receive a lensbaby courtesy of lensbabies.com. Thanks again to LensbabiesSam and lensbabies.com for sponsoring this months challenge!

*Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. *

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 36) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 



The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

so many wonderful shots that I cannot decide which one is the best!!! you guys are annoying  you post only a few shots in critique threads which are only nice and you leave all the best shots to contribute here!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (May 1, 2005)

soooooo many!
They are all so nice!  I love the colors in some of them!
Great job everyone!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Picksure (May 3, 2005)

I'm just sorry I could only vote for one.

Incredible work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations Littleman!!!!

Littleman submitted photo 4, entitled Porsche 356, which received 10 votes for the win. Nice work littleman. 







There were a lot of great photos again this month and the voting was really spread out. Congratulations to everyone this month.


----------



## mad_malteaser (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations Littleman. Interesting shot. 

Out of interest, who shot number 7?


----------



## LittleMan (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!
I really didn't think I was going to win when I saw everyone else's submisions! Everyone did fantastic!
This is totally awesome! Thanks again to everyone who voted for me! 

I can't wait to get my new lensebaby lense! :mrgreen:

I really am speechless.... haha :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (May 8, 2005)

WTG dude!!!!!! very nice image. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (May 9, 2005)

Thanks JonMikal!


----------



## Chiller (May 9, 2005)

Congrats LittleMan.  You rocked this one, and your gonna love the Lensbaby.  NIce work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Chiller!
I PM'd Lensebaby Sam but I haven't heard back from him yet.  He might be busy.  I am sure I will love it!


----------



## danalec99 (May 9, 2005)

Congrats Littleman; thats an excellent shot! :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkKent (May 9, 2005)

Neat perspective


----------



## LittleMan (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!
Sam said he would ship me the lense today! :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Littleman!!!!!  Great Job!!!!  : )  Glad you will have a new toy to experiment with too ; )


----------



## LittleMan (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Photogal!

I would really like to know who took photo #6! That one is really amazing!


----------



## Chase (May 10, 2005)

Another (albeit a little late) congratulations on the photo! Well done!

Let us know how that lensbaby goes!


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 10, 2005)

Photo 6 was submitted by Steve817 and Photo 7 was submitted by Doxx


----------



## LittleMan (May 10, 2005)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Photo 6 was submitted by Steve817 and Photo 7 was submitted by Doxx


Great job guys!!! :thumbup:

Steve817, my mom was in love with your picture!  but of course being my mom she was happy I won  :lmao:

btw, I think that your picture is awesome!  Great job again! :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 15, 2005)

congrats!!! have fun with your lens baby 
And yay! I got 3 votes hooray


----------



## steve817 (May 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Great job guys!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Steve817, my mom was in love with your picture! but of course being my mom she was happy I won  :lmao:
> 
> btw, I think that your picture is awesome! Great job again! :thumbup:


 
Thanks, I wish I could say I set that one up but it didn't happen that way. My daughter was throwing a little fit on our friends wedding day and went off into this corner and refused to look at the camera. This was what I got. The room was really cluttered and it took alot of cloning and the weird crop to get it looking halfway decent.


----------



## steve817 (May 25, 2005)

Oh and congrats


----------

